# MLF in Port style wine



## Mario Dinis (Oct 14, 2021)

Can someone explain this to me please. This is not the first time that I make Port style wine, but it is the first time that I actually noticed this. I removed the wine at the right SG, added the spirit and sorbate. Three weeks later racked the wine and added brandy barrel oak chips. Two days after that I started to notice very tiny bubbles coming uf the sides of the carboy just like in the wines that I have going under MLF. Is this possible to happen in a Port style after the spirit and the sorbate? just curious here.


----------



## cmason1957 (Oct 14, 2021)

If you bumped your abv up above 15% it is highly unlikely that those bubbles are from MLF. Sorbate doesn't stop mlf, sulfites, abv, ph are the big things. Except you don't want to have Sorbate in an active mlf, it will interact with the lactic acid (I believe) and produce something that smells of geraniums.


----------



## Mario Dinis (Oct 14, 2021)

cmason1957 said:


> If you bumped your abv up above 15% it is highly unlikely that those bubbles are from MLF. Sorbate doesn't stop mlf, sulfites, abv, ph are the big things. Except you don't want to have Sorbate in an active mlf, it will interact with the lactic acid (I believe) and produce something that smells of geraniums.


That's what I thought. And that's why I asked for a second opinion because those tiny bubbles looks just like the ones in MLF. Also, there's no geranium smell.


----------



## NorCal (Oct 14, 2021)

What’s your abv? I bring my port to 20%, preventing AF or MLF. No need for sorbate at that level.


----------



## Mario Dinis (Oct 15, 2021)

NorCal said:


> What’s your abv? I bring my port to 20%, preventing AF or MLF. No need for sorbate at that level.


20, 21.


----------



## NorCal (Oct 15, 2021)

At 20+ abv, you should be good to go. I have not seen a spec sheet for any yeast or mlb that can operate in that abv. Could be some residual CO2 outgassing.


----------



## Mario Dinis (Oct 15, 2021)

NorCal said:


> At 20+ abv, you should be good to go. I have not seen a spec sheet for any yeast or mlb that can operate in that abv. Could be some residual CO2 outgassing.


Right. It must be.


----------

